# How do you trim the face?



## JavitheHavi'sMom (Mar 17, 2014)

I was wondering if any of you DIY groomers could tell me how you trim the face (those of you who do not leave it natural). I've seen several styles in photos, but I wasn't sure which is preferred. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------

